# Found this Digilight in an old box



## geegee (Sep 4, 2017)

Seems like I rarely get over here anymore (primarily because of when the Marketplace changed), but I was going through a box of old stuff and found what I think was probably the first flashlight that really got me interested in them. As I recall, I bought this Digilight at the same time I bought my first Surefire 6P and ended up never using the Digilight.

I know I turned it on, then removed the battery and put it away. I really can't find any info on them, as I know they long ago ceased to exist. It has no sentimental value to me and I'd just as soon trade it for something I can use, but have no idea of the value of this light. Any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## magellan (Sep 7, 2017)

Cool.

I have a vague memory of them but that's about it. The ones I'm familiar with were 6V 2xCR123A Xenon bulb models. I'm surprised somebody hasn't come up with something. Anyway, best of luck with your search.


----------

